# Fry Not Free Swimming



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

My fry are 6 and a half days old now and have not reached the free swimming stage. I don't think they will survive, but I was just wondering, what are some reasons for fry not reaching the free swimming stage? I have a high ammonia reading, but had started to water changes to lower it. The temperature is at a stable 82 degrees. Could it be genetics? The female is also quite young, around 4 months old, could that be a factor as well?


----------



## xfrequentflyerx (Jul 17, 2013)

The female may definitely have a factor to it! You may want to lower the ammonia even a little more. The female is very young. I suggest next time you breed to start with a female that is a little older.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Keep up the water changes and don't give up, fry are surprisingly tough. Genes may play a part of it, but I'm not sure if the age of the female is... I know people who breed three month olds without issue.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks guys. I should be getting some duckweed and java moss today. Hopefully, that will help with lowering the ammonia.

Edit(Reply to MattsBettas): Haha. I'll keep up the water changes


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. Water changes are most important though!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

What do you mean not free swimming? Are they just hanging around rather than swimming all over? Newborn fry don't swim.. after a few days to a week you'll start seeing them dart more, but they won't "swim" until much later - weeks later - normally the first week they hang out at the surface (sometimes the bottom) and dart once in a while for food..


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

+1

Free swimming means horizontal instead of vertical. They really aren't very active for the first few weeks.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

They are not horizontal yet. They are still vertical. They just hop around on the bottom. I googled some videos of free swimming fry and most of them were motionless at the top, but still horizontal. When my fry try to get to the top, they can't stay horizontal.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

What is the temp of the tank, what are you feeding and how much?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

The temperatures at 82 and I covered the tank with a towel. I'm feeding micro/Walter/banana worms. The amount is just enough to cover the tip of a toothpick. I have them in a smaller container and I just swish the toothpick around in it. I read not to feed them until free swimming. But I decided to feed a little after day 5


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would switch to BBS asap - those micro worms are not nutritious and they lack a hormone which could cause a lot of fry to not grow their ventrals. As for the amount, sounds like a tiny bit.. with that temp (for future knowledge) I would start around day 3 after hatching. 

Daily water changes of siphoning out the debris off the bottom, dripping new water in and feeding BBS daily and hopefully you will start seeing a difference.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, I will look into getting BBS. Should I start feeding even if they are not free swimming? Could genetics be a cause of fry not reaching the free swimming stage? Or would it be due to bacteria accumulation on the bottom of the tank?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Genetics nor the bacteria will cause it - how is the ammonia?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, that's sort of a relief x] 
Last time I tested it was around .5ppm and the pH was around 8. I added some java moss and will add duckweed.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Try and lower the pH too. higher pH causes more toxic ammonia iirc, as opposed to 5-6 pH.. they also like softer water, some almond leaves?

The ammonia is definitely a problem though. some Prime can neutralize that.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Other than using IAL, DON'T use anything to lower pH - that will kill the fry instantly with any sudden changes.. and liquids don't keep the pH steady at all, which when it raises back up quickly will also be deadly. Bettas can adapt to whatever pH you have.. 

Water changes, do them daily of at least 50% removing the waste and dead food on the bottom - that will be a BIG help.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay thanks guys. Also, it's normal for the fry to try to horizontally swim, but fail to keep themselves floating before free swimming right?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

No...

Try adding in some Epsom, wondering if their swim bladder is a bit wonky for some reason. I would say .5 - 1 tsp per gallon predissolve it.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, I've thought of that. Because it seems like they should be free swimming. I'll try that 
Here's a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZff7FjEI5k 
They were 2.5 days old and the temperature was 86 (I bumped it up for the new spawn from the start)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That looks normal for 2.5 days.. in fact, he is a bit more active than a lot of them at that age


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

That's a relief lol. I just saw a free swimming fry about an hour ago! It was eating these tiny white specks darting around the java moss. It's so cute  
Myates thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome, good luck!


----------

